# Neu emergen nur nötiger Pakete nach USE umstellung

## sambatasse

Hy

wie kann ich nach ändern meines USE nur installierte Pakete neu emergen?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hast du ein Problem mit deinen Fonts?

----------

## sambatasse

unteranderem

----------

## ian!

Erm. Ja. Ich habe mal den Krempel im Umlaute verwandelt.

Ach so:

```
emerge -e world
```

----------

## Genone

Oder seit neuestem:

```
emerge --newuse world
```

(Achtung: ist noch experimentell und undokumentiert)

----------

## Marlo

Frohe Ostern !

gentoo portage # emerge --newuse world -pv

!!! Error: --newuse is an invalid option.

Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.2, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.4-rc1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.4-rc1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1700MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

-schnip-

Was muß aktualisiert werden, damit die neue Funktion arbeitet?

Danke

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

portage. aber mit der aktuellen stabilen 2.0.50-r3 geht's auch noch nicht, also schätzungsweise mit -r4 oder cvs.

----------

## ossi

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Oder seit neuestem:
> 
> ```
> emerge --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

cool, und was genau bewirkt das !?

----------

## Marlo

Danke an Earthwings und Genone

für neue Funktionen und gute Auskünfte.

Wünsche euch noch ein paar schöne Feiertage

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

Na halt das, was im topic steht   :Wink: 

Wenn Du dein System mit z.B. USE="-qt -X -kde -gnome -gtk" installiert hast und hinterher merkst, dass die Konsole doch nicht nur Vorteile hat (z.B. USE="qt X kde -gnome -gtk"), wird emerge --newuse nur die Pakete neu kompilieren, die die geänderten USE-flags benutzen.

----------

## ossi

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Na halt das, was im topic steht  
> 
> Wenn Du dein System mit z.B. USE="-qt -X -kde -gnome -gtk" installiert hast und hinterher merkst, dass die Konsole doch nicht nur Vorteile hat (z.B. USE="qt X kde -gnome -gtk"), wird emerge --newuse nur die Pakete neu kompilieren, die die geänderten USE-flags benutzen.

 

ok, danke.

----------

## SnorreDev

Is ja edel, wenn dieses Feature endlich Serienreif wird. Wenn man jetzt auf einmal nen Scanner anschliesst, und alles neu bauen will, was das Flag nutzt, braucht man endlich nicht mehr alles neu zu bauen.

----------

## ian!

Alles, was jetzt hier nicht mehr vernünftig zu dem Thread passt, werde ich löschen.

Grund: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160344

-

----------

## Genone

Hätte noch dazu sagen sollen: --newuse ist nur in 2.0.50-r2 und >=2.0.50-r4

----------

## sambatasse

wenn ich davon ausgehe das mein system beschedigt ist muss ich doch emerge -e world durchlaufen lassen.

nur habe ich das problem das dann die verbindung abbricht und damit ja auch emerge.

ist ja fast logisch weil er system teile wie ip ssh neu emergen wird oder ?

gibt es eine möglich keit das er es internen macht also ich die verbinung beenden kann und emerge durchleuft?

----------

## nillsen

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> wenn ich davon ausgehe das mein system beschedigt ist muss ich doch emerge -e world durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> nur habe ich das problem das dann die verbindung abbricht und damit ja auch emerge.
> 
> ist ja fast logisch weil er system teile wie ip ssh neu emergen wird oder ?
> ...

 

Ich weiß zwar nicht ganz genau, was du möchtest, da meiner Meinung nach die Änderungen erst wirksam werden, wenn emerge beendet ist.

Aber versuchs mal mit:

```
emerge -f
```

so werden erst die ebuilds gezogen und dann kannst du den emerge-Vorgang ganz normal starten und erst dann beginnt er zu kompilieren

----------

## sambatasse

-f ist klar und denke ich nicht das problem.

wenn ich per ssh am server arbeite und in dieser shell emerge ausführe was passiert dann wenn shh zusammenbricht warum auch immer ?

wie kann ich nachvolziehen obs leuft oder sich aufgehangen hat ?

heute blieb er erwig bei glibc hengen und ich wuste nicht ober noch arbeitet oder hops gegangen ist.

----------

## rockhead

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Hätte noch dazu sagen sollen: --newuse ist nur in 2.0.50-r2 und >=2.0.50-r4

 

die info stimmt offenbar nicht  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
# emerge -pv portage

...

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r5  -build  0 kB

...

# emerge --newuse world

!!! Error: --newuse is an invalid option.
```

[edit]in der version portage-2.0.51_pre2 ist es drin. nice feature  :Very Happy: Last edited by rockhead on Mon Apr 12, 2004 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nillsen

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> -f ist klar und denke ich nicht das problem.
> 
> wenn ich per ssh am server arbeite und in dieser shell emerge ausführe was passiert dann wenn shh zusammenbricht warum auch immer ?
> 
> wie kann ich nachvolziehen obs leuft oder sich aufgehangen hat ?
> ...

 

Ich glaube nicht, das ssh bei einem Update "zusammenbricht", aber wenn du sichergehen willst, das update dein System am besten in einer chroot Umgebung der LiveCD oder Knoppix. Und um die ssh Verbindung unterbrechen zu können, starte am besten dein emerge so:

```
emerge world &
```

dann kannst du auf der Shell weiterarbeiten und später wieder draufzugreifen.

----------

## sambatasse

Oky versuche ich

# mkdir /gentoo

# swapon /dev/hda2

# mount /dev/hda3 /gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /gentoo/proc

# chroot /gentoo /bin/bash

bash-2.05b# env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 492: : command not found                   [ ok ]

bash-2.05b# source /etc/profile

h5073 / # emerge world &

[1] 175

host / # Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 220 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

host / #

----------

## Earthwings

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich per ssh am server arbeite und in dieser shell emerge ausführe was passiert dann wenn shh zusammenbricht warum auch immer ?
> 
> 

 

Sobald ssh aufhört zu arbeiten, ist die Verbindung unterbrochen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie kann ich nachvolziehen obs leuft oder sich aufgehangen hat ?
> 
> heute blieb er erwig bei glibc hengen und ich wuste nicht ober noch arbeitet oder hops gegangen ist.

 

Ein tatsächliches Aufhängen kommt eigentlich kaum vor (Aufhängen im Sinne von "arbeitet nicht weiter und gibt auch keinen Fehler aus"). Kann mich da nur ans Herunterladen (also wget) und Entpacken (unpacking ...) erinnern, was man dann aber recht bald merkt und durch Ctrl^C + neustart von emerge meist wieder hinbekommt.

Bei nem langsamen Rechner kann zwischen den einzelnen gcc-Ausgaben schon mal ne ganze Weile verstreichen.

----------

## nillsen

Mein 

```
emerge world &
```

war nur auf das "&" bezogen. Du kannst das & hinter jeden Befehl hängen und somit "in den Hintergrund verlegen". In deinem Fall hiesse es somit

```
emerge -e world &
```

ein

```
emerge sync
```

solltest du vorher auch machen.

----------

## Earthwings

etc-update nicht vergessen. aber aufpassen, nicht fstab überschreiben etc - siehe die ganzen anderen threads hierzu.

----------

## sambatasse

Hy

also mein Serverlin ist mit 

```
 emerge -e world &
```

halbwegs auf den beinen.

Bei meinen Notbook ist aber zusammen gebrochen error bei OOo.

Mal kucken wie mans vortsetzen kann.

----------

## MrTom

Schau Dir mal das Programm "screen" an.

Ist zum arbeiten mit ssh sehr gut! 

# emerge screen

# screen 

arbeiten  :Smile: 

Wenn nun die Verbindung wech ist, einfach mit ssh neu verbinden.

# screen -r

Nun ist wieder alles da. Wie schön  :Smile: 

#man screen

Das gute Stück kann aber noch sooo viel mehr...

Damit wirst Du einige Probleme weniger haben, wenn Du viel über ssh arbeitest...

----------

## sambatasse

Habe grade Portage geupdatet auf -r5 und kein --newuse.

Weis jemand wie ich ein zusammen bruch von emerge -e world vortsetzen kann habe nix gefunden?

----------

## Earthwings

Falls Du in der Zwischenzeit nichts anderes emerged hast, gehts mit

```

emerge --resume

```

bzw.

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst

```

um das erste Paket zu überspringen, falls es da nen Vehler gab.

----------

## Genone

 *rockhead wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Hätte noch dazu sagen sollen: --newuse ist nur in 2.0.50-r2 und >=2.0.50-r4 
> 
> die info stimmt offenbar nicht 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich sollte Nick mal treten wegen seinem Versionsschema   :Wink: 

----------

